# Unable to get Red Alert 2 to install on Windows XP



## rudy5859

I am running Windows XP Service Pack 2, and I am unable to get the game to install. The autorun works fine, but when I click "install" I get an error message, and the program quits. I have tried changing the compatability to windows 95 on all the .exe files on the CD, but this doesn't seem to solve the problem. I'm stumped! Any ideas?

btw, I was able to install and run the original Red Alert, Tiberian Sun, and Generals, and I only have this problem with Red Alert 2.


----------



## Couriant

RA2 shouldn't be a problem, most of the problems like with it's expansion pack, Yuri's Revenge. Since RA2 is supported under Windows 2000, change the compatibility of the autorun and setup files.


----------



## rudy5859

Tried that already. I broused the CD and changed all the executable files to windows 95 compatability; when that didn't work, I went back and changed the compatability to windows 98/me. I keep getting the same result: setup encounters a problem and needs to close.


----------



## Couriant

Next question, do you have anything else that isn't installed that you can install?


----------



## rudy5859

Nope, this is the ONLY program that I have encountered thus far that gives me this problem. I was even able to install Red Alert 1. It required a patch, but I was able to get it to run without any problems. Somebody told me that the problem might be with Service Pack 2, but I haven't been able to confirm that. I do have a few older games (windows 95) that I haven't tried installing, but only because I simply haven't felt like playing them. I was even able to get Red Alert 1 to install and run after I tracked down a patch. I also had a problem with Generals, but that was caused by an out of date IDE driver. I updated, and the program runs without any problems. All of my device drivers are up to date, so that can't be the problem, and I exceed all the system requirements.


----------



## imweasel

Are you sure there is nothing wrong with the cd? Or the cd drive?


----------



## rudy5859

imweasel said:


> Are you sure there is nothing wrong with the cd? Or the cd drive?


The CD is brand new (I tried both discs) and so is the drive.

I also tried creating a CD image using Alcohol 120% and mounting it to a virtual drive, but I get the same result.

BTW, I'm running:
Windows XP w/ SP2
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
8GB HD for OS & 200GB HD for applications
Mushkin 1024 Mb DDR400 RAM (2X 512MB)
XFX nVIDIA GeForce FX5500 256 MB video card
Gigabyte K8NNXP Mobo w/ 8XAGP
Toshiba 16X DVD ROM

(my first build  )


----------



## Couriant

The only thing I can think of that is causing the problem is SP2. I'm still on SP1 and I don't have any issues. Your specifications are close to mine... literally. I will try to run RA2 on my machine. I don't think I have installed it since I made my new machine.


----------



## rudy5859

So, what are the major differences between SP1 & SP2? Would I be better off going back to SP1, and if so how would I go about doing so? When I got my copy of Windows XP Pro, it already came with SP2.


----------



## haplo210

SP2 blocks a whole loada stuff it deems to be unecessary to running it.

Also the inbuilt firewall wil lstop all your online games running too.

SP1 is the best, but i use SP2 cos of the updated security patches it contains and just turn off all the daft stuff it does.


----------



## rudy5859

I don't use the built in firewall; I have sygate installed instead. I used to use Zone Alarm, but for some reason, it slowed my P2P software down to a crawl. I tried disabling all my open applications (including my firewall & antivirus) but I still get the same result.

What features do you disable on SP2? I don't want to install SP1 instead (not sure if I can anyway) because like you said, SP2 has more up to date security patches.

Also, have you been able to install & run RA2 with SP2? If so, how?


----------



## haplo210

i have the firewall and virus scanner disabled, i find that things like AVG work a lot better than SP2


----------



## Couriant

P2P software huh...

Have you checked for spyware recently?

Also do you have any virtual CD drive programs installed?


----------



## rudy5859

After numerous reboots, forum posts, cuss words, and hair loss, I have discovered the problem: f****n windows installer! It appears that in order to get the program to install, the utility needs to be started beforehand. Thanks for the help & suggestions everyone! It really was appreciated.

BTW, I run AVG also; I LOVE it! And as far as spyware is concerned, I regularly run Spybot S&D, but after installing SpywareBlaster http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/ I hardly get any spyware whatsoever. Also, I use Soulseek as my P2P, and so far I haven't had any kind of spyware problem that would be expected if you used Kazaa. I've done my homework folks. 

Again, even though I didn't find the solution here, the amount of replies and suggestions that I have received in only a few days was simply amazing. Most of the other places that I have posted on in the past have kept me waiting for days before anyone got around to typing up a reply. Again, thank you for all of your help; I now know where to turn if I have any other questions and/or problems. (I'm sure I will)


----------



## Couriant

huh, you shouldn't have to start anything to get the installation running. But can you write down your steps on how to you fix it so I can add it to the list  Don't worry you will get the recognition  I would still search for spyware with Lavasoft Ad-Aware and Spybot S&D though, I have SpywareBlaster and still managed to get Alexa and Gator installed..


----------



## rudy5859

Thanks again for the spyware tip. I still run Spybot S&D a few times a week, but luckily I haven't found too much spyware, apart from the security hole discovered in IE. (helpful tip: use Modzilla Firefox instead)

Here's how I got RA2 to install: Right click My Computer and select "manage" on the left, expand "utilities & services" and highlight "services". In the list on the right, look for "windows installer" double click it and select "automatic" under startup type. Then, click on "start" and close the utility. You may need to start the utility again the next time you need to install a different program, especially if you rebooted, as windows doesn't seem to like to have it running constantly. Any time windows gives you a hard time installing a program, do these steps as part of your troubleshooting. So far, Red Alert 2 was the only program I've encountered that needed these steps, but I'm sure there are a few more out there that need it too.


----------



## Couriant

:up: sweet


----------



## mario118

im on windows xp. im trying to install ra2 but wen i click install and error message comes up saying send report and don't send on it!! ive changed the compatibility to 98/me and 2000 and 95. none of them makes a difference!! ive also tryed right clicking on my computer and it still comes up with the error message!! the message says: setup.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. we are sorry for the inconveience. HELP me !!


----------



## Frunnick

It has to do with the Windows Sevirce Pack 2.. The pack shuts off a conversion pogram. It's on the Windows support site. 

On the site there was an example how you could reactivate that conversion program. It had to do with the Regedit. But the example was voor Word and I am not sure that will work for RA2


----------



## mario118

what is the web site?????


----------



## Frunnick

I tried to place the link earlier but that is not allowed on this forum

I found it with google..

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=883090


----------



## mario118

are there any patches so the game will play on sp2??


----------



## Couriant

No, EA Lames discontinued support for C&C Games a long time ago (with the exception of Generals). There is an update, but this was way before SP2.


----------



## antoinefinch

HERES HOW TO USE NETWORK PLAY FOR RED ALERT ON WINXP ALSO SOLVES INSTALL PROBLEMS

Well this was how i did it! got red alert to network play between my winxp and win98 pc on my network everywhere wireless router(DSL). 



download and install ra303eng
when it ask if you want to replace your red alert 95 say yes
make sure you do this in westwood red alert
Do this next
then install wc4221u.exe also do the same
also install and download ra108usp everything will work (hopefully)  

If you have any problems contact me i've been playing this way since winxp came out actually you can get files from redalert archives to but i like sharoma.com/ral/technical_support.htm; I believe help on the net should be free for all i only charge for home visits from my shop here at Bragg.

COMMAND & CONQUER RED ALERT UPDATE PATCH. VERSION 1.04 --> VERSION 1.08PE
I WOULD OF UPLOADED FILE BUT IT'S TOO LARGE :

Havent tried it but it should solve problems with red 2


----------



## Couriant

FYI for new users:

To prevent spammers making useless posts of links for free stuff etc, this forum doesn't allow you to make HTTP links on your first post. That's why you couldn't post a HTTP link.

Just an FYI


----------



## Couriant

Red Alert can be installed with a patch from Westwood Studios / EA Lames, just without LAN games, which for majority of C&C gamers is not needed. 

Though I'm happy to find that someone has figured out a patch for the patch  Now me and my nephew can play on LAN!


----------



## Automag389

A hint to the guy who posted the numerous RA2 updates, they don't work unless RA2 is installed, which I can't do. I've tried all of the steps the people described above, but they don't work. Haplo210 or anyone else who knows how to disable/enable SP2 features, could you post some instructions for what to change and how to do so?


----------



## bud12

had problem installing RA2 on fresh XP SP2 install. followed many "fixes" from many forums, none worked. Thort id do my duty and join the forums to let people know how its done.

i simply uninstalled AVG, then rebooted the computer, and it worked. now installing AVG back on again, cant do without the best antivirus in the world


----------



## Automag389

Uh.. AVG?


----------



## Couriant

It's a free antivirus program


----------



## Automag389

Oh. Well I'm using the ZoneAlarm Security Suite that a friend provided me, so I don't have the disc to reinstall it with.  I would burn it to CD, but I'm awaiting an RMA repair on my CD-RW drive and I'm stuck with an old drive that only reads discs.


----------



## sth128

Hi. First time poster here.

I'm also having the exact same problem (ie. setup.exe error message) and I've tried both the compatibility fix and the windows installer fix. Neither worked and I'm stuck unable to start the installation process.

I tried updating the visual basic runtime files to service pack 6, that didn't do anything. I also tried the Yuri's revenge setup (it's a bundle I got today), that works. However without RA2 Yuri is useless.

Is there a fix or did I just waste 10 bucks? I suppose I could run 98 on my old machine and play it... Too bad I only have one monitor.

Here's my Specs
AMD 64 3500+ winchester
1 gig ram
120 gb HD
XP Pro SP1
LG DVD RW drive (if it's related to the problem at all... I doubt it)


----------



## Automag389

I'm pretty sure this isn't a Windows XP SP2 problem.. several of my friends have been able to install RA2 with no problems in the recent past. Maybe a security update could be causing the problem?


----------



## sth128

So I should uninstall all the security updates...? I'm not using SP2. I'm only using SP1... I really want to play this game.... Wah... (ok, not really...)


----------



## Automag389

I wasn't really into getting this game up and running until it stopped working.. guess you don't know what you have till it's gone? Or maybe it's frustration.. either way, I'm fairly sure that uninstalling some updates might help. I don't know how, but if you're going to do it you should make a restore point just before you do anything.


----------



## Couriant

RA2 itself should work on WXP SP1 with the update via the update section on the autorun screen. That I do know. It's only YR that's the pain in the jacksie.


----------



## sth128

Nope. Uninstalling windows updates didn't help. Although I am now more prone to hacker attacks and security risks... Yay!!!


----------



## sth128

Hello? Help still needed... What can I do to make the game install?
[edit]
Nevermind. I somehow got it to work now... Last thing I did was start in safe mode then restarted again and it worked. Could be something else I did... Who knows...


----------



## Automag389

You got it to work?! Try to remember EVERYTHING you did since you last tried to install it, because it would be a huge help. :up:


----------



## sth128

Beats me... It worked for about 3 days. Now that I'm trying (at the time of this post) it doesn't work again... Oh well... Good thing I've already installed it.

Let me try something else... Will keep you posted.

[edit]
Ok for some reason, if I restart in safe mode, then restart again, the setup works fine.


----------



## Automag389

I think I've discovered something.. I restarted in Safe Mode and restarted again normally and the installation worked, and so did playng it. But after trying to play again the next day it wouldn't work. I had to reinstall it after restarting in Safe mode again for it to work..


----------



## sth128

Well there was a fix from Microsoft that appears to address this problem: click here

However I am unsure if it will continue working since I use a crack to avoid inserting the CD(s) every time I play.


----------



## Automag389

I've tried that update, failed to start because it doesn't work with SP2 installed.  But I'm fairly sure the restart-in-safe-mode method should work.. at least it did for me and the other guy who first told about it. Only other problem I've encountered is the inability to play with friends - they never come up as 'online' in my buddy list and come up with different 'custom game' servers. - Also, there's a heck of a lot of lag.


----------



## TvrCerbera

rudy5859 said:


> After numerous reboots, forum posts, cuss words, and hair loss, I have discovered the problem: f****n windows installer! It appears that in order to get the program to install, the utility needs to be started beforehand. Thanks for the help & suggestions everyone! It really was appreciated.


How EXACTLY do you do that? I also cant run RA2.

If you tell me to do stuff like:

"first go into your bios setup keyboard advanced windows computer configurations and then enter D//:/-rundisk.dos=fileformattodisk.winsh!t-run.etc then load up your operating system. Once that is done go to device manager and delete your optical disk drive, follow the instructions. Then activate the installer by going back into bios and undo what you just did. Re-instal your optical disk drive. You should now be able to run RA2".

I want to know each step such as How I enter "bios setup keyboard advanced windows computer configurations" and How I load up my os. (just as an example).


----------



## [T]yphoon

hi,

i can't play Red Alert 2, i am getting a black screen in the main menu and in the game

i am running win2k pro

can someone help me?


----------



## sth128

TvrCerbera said:


> How EXACTLY do you do that? I also cant run RA2.
> 
> If you tell me to do stuff like:
> 
> "first go into your bios setup keyboard advanced windows computer configurations and then enter D//:/-rundisk.dos=fileformattodisk.winsh!t-run.etc then load up your operating system. Once that is done go to device manager and delete your optical disk drive, follow the instructions. Then activate the installer by going back into bios and undo what you just did. Re-instal your optical disk drive. You should now be able to run RA2".
> 
> I want to know each step such as How I enter "bios setup keyboard advanced windows computer configurations" and How I load up my os. (just as an example).


Right...
Well to start windows installer manually, right click on My Computer and select manage. This should open up the Computer Management window. Once there, scroll to the bottom left where it says Services and Applications. Click on it, then double click on Services on the right hand side. This should open a list of services currently residing on your computer. Scroll near the bottom where it says Windows Installer. Right click on that item and select Start.

Although I'm pretty sure that won't fix the RA2 installation problem. To fix it, reboot your computer, press F8 (or F9) right after BIOS screen (before the Windows XP logo and the little scrolling bar) then select Safe Mode. Afterwards, just restart your computer as normal and you should be able to install RA2. If not, you're doomed. Yuri has mind controlled your computer... Because he's in league with Microsoft... err I meant Massivesoft... Yeah...

The only way to counter it is to use the BIOS Setup Keyboard Advanced Windows Configurations!!! ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## TvrCerbera

sth128 said:


> Right...
> Well to start windows installer manually, right click on My Computer and select manage. This should open up the Computer Management window. Once there, scroll to the bottom left where it says Services and Applications. Click on it, then double click on Services on the right hand side. This should open a list of services currently residing on your computer. Scroll near the bottom where it says Windows Installer. Right click on that item and select Start.
> 
> Although I'm pretty sure that won't fix the RA2 installation problem. To fix it, reboot your computer, press F8 (or F9) right after BIOS screen (before the Windows XP logo and the little scrolling bar) then select Safe Mode. Afterwards, just restart your computer as normal and you should be able to install RA2. If not, you're doomed. Yuri has mind controlled your computer... Because he's in league with Microsoft... err I meant Massivesoft... Yeah...
> 
> The only way to counter it is to use the BIOS Setup Keyboard Advanced Windows Configurations!!! ROTFLMAO!!!


I just did that. Once finnished the settings in my BIOS it says "press any key to continue, press any other key to cancel"

So I do that but then my whole system stalls and needs to be reset. Is my OS mucked?


----------



## sth128

TvrCerbera said:


> I just did that. Once finnished the settings in my BIOS it says "press any key to continue, press any other key to cancel"
> 
> So I do that but then my whole system stalls and needs to be reset. Is my OS mucked?


Hmm... The REAL question is, what would happen if you press "any key" and "any other key" together at the same time? Will your computer be fixed and everything runs perfectly, or will it go thermo nuclear and send you into another dimention where people have 3 eyes and 5 arms and eat puddles for breakfast?

Now that is one scientific question worth investigating...


----------



## thecat3

Installing RA2 on XP SP2:

How do I restart in Safemode? All I get when I press F8 is "Select Boot Drive" nothing about safemode.

Man I've been trying for hours with all your guys' tips and tricks and nothing seems to work....LORD HELP ME, I JUST WANNA PLAY A CHEAP LITTLE GAME!!


----------



## Couriant

Havge you tried compatibility mode thecat3


----------



## TSGTSP

Safe mode selection should come right after the Boot Drive Selection... Usually it's C:\Windows. The safe mode restart should fix your problem...

Just in case you still can't get into safe mode, click on start menu > run, then enter "msconfig" (no quotes). In the Boot.ini tab check the "/safeboot" option. Restart your computer and it would boot in safe mode. Make sure you uncheck it before the second boot or else you'll be stuck in safe mode forever.


----------



## antoinefinch

please give me more info on what you're tring to do so i can see if i can help you if you are installing red alert you shouldn't have to boot at all in safe mode if you have to email me at [email protected]


----------



## chuckles91

Please help! I have installed both RA2 and yuri's revenge. whenever i start up RA2 it runs fine, but whenever i start up yuris revenge, it gives me an error report that says main executable for yuri's revenge has encountered a problem and needs to close. we are sorry for the inconvienence. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chuckles91

ok, nvm i was reading through some posts and found a patch that might work, but the problem is it only works on service pack 1. I've got a new computer and i have a newer version. Is there some way i can get the patch to work on the newer version or is there another patch?


----------



## BoOmZ329

I am unable to run Red Alert 2 on Windows XP. I have tried all of the compatability crap, but it still didn't work. The game installs fine, but when I go to run it, the screen stays black. I can still hear all the sounds, and can hear the mouse moving on the buttons in the main menu, but i cannot see anything. What can be the problem? can someone plz help because i'm starting to get very anggggryyy......


----------



## TSGTSP

{Link and advice on NO CD patch removed -- we do not support unauthorized patches of this nature. -RR}

@BoOmZ329:
Try this patch


----------



## chuckles91

ok, i can't get the no cd patch to work. ive tried getting patches from all over the place, but when i run them, i get a dll error that says binkw32.dll not found.


----------



## Couriant

If i said it once I have said it a million times. Windows XP and RA2 (ESPECIALLY Yuri's Revenge) has alway had conflictions with each other. Some people can get it to work, most can't. Apparanty SP2 is YR's worse nightmare.

Usually what I would do change the compatibility mode of the SETUP.EXE file (usually to Windows 2000) before installing RA2. Then update the game with the updates from www.westwood.com or via the autoupdate. Then I would install YR the same way (compatibility first). This way all the files will be installed as Windows xx. It works for me.


----------



## TSGTSP

A binkw32.dll error would mean you're missing the dll file (dynamic link library, dunno what it means really) for the video compression that the game uses. Just grab it off the CD and paste it in the game directory. Or get the latest version of rad game tools (google it dunno the exact url).


----------



## rattle23

Hello

I'm on Win2k SP4 and I experience the same problems. RA2 ran quite some time ago (3-4 months) on the same system, no problems with the installation either.

Now I tried copying the essential files and running it without installation. RA2.exe/game.exe/setup.exe always crash. I tried different cd drives, rolled back directx to v7, used older/newer video drivers, no changes.

Rebooting in safe mode didn't fix it either, not even temporarily. YR setup seems to run fine, but RA2 doesn't. But it did about 3 or 4 months ago on the same system. My guess would be one of the newer windows updates...

Any other solutions? (other than compatibility mode/disc damaged/etcetera and the like)

The only real solution would be to reinstall windows and that's just too time consumptive...


----------



## chuckles91

im starting to get angry. i messed around with the compatability settings but it still wont work.


----------



## Couriant

rattle23 said:


> Now I tried copying the essential files and running it without installation. RA2.exe/game.exe/setup.exe always crash


Can I ask why did you try to copy the files instead of installing?

Chucky dude, I'm thinking that there's nothing you can do then, you are another victim of the EA LAMES curse. The only solution, though very long winded, that I can think of for you is install windows 98.


----------



## rattle23

Cause the installation program quits like the game exe...

Well I crashed my windows tonight (never remove hotfixes in the wrong order) and did a reinstall. RA2 installation went good as I expected. I'll keep a backup of the registry keys from now on to "install" it manually the next time...


----------



## Couriant

:up: good job rattle23  Was is both RA2 and YR?


----------



## chuckles91

well, thanx anyway guys. everything was really appreciated.


----------



## Lord Dygone

I had the same install problems, and I called EA tech support for about an hour before they too couldn't solve the problem.

What I eventually got to was that I needed to return the game because of a defective disk. Luckily I gave the installer one last try, and it worked!!

Part of the problem may have to do with AMD 64bit processors (NOT confirmed).

Try disabling ALL anti-virus software BEFORE running the setup program. SP2 really wants you to be running it, but it will crash the installer. Even more, disabling it after the setup fails may not even help. It worked for me.

Also, I ran the system into safe mode before reverting back and trying to run the installer (recommended by the Tech support guy). Maybe that helped? I emptied out my recycling bin nonetheless.

So yeah- hopefully this helps!


----------



## mb1

Think I SOLVED THE PROBLEM:

Microsoft Installer v3.1 is thr PROBLEM.

Uninstall this patch using add-remove programs, and it seems to work.


Hope this helps.


----------



## xTiberius

I too am having the same problem with installing RA2 (not YR), where setup.exe crashes instantly when I try to run it. I think I've tried all of the suggestions in this thread, but none have fixed the problem for me. Here's a rundown of all that I've tried, roughly in the order that I tried it:

- changing the compatibility settings on Setup.exe to every one of the options listed
- creating a CD image and mounting it on a virtual drive
- booting in safe mode, and then restarting
- manually starting the Windows Installer service
- uninstalling Windows Installer 3.1 from control panel
- uninstalling my anti-virus software (I use AVG)
- uninstalling SP2 and going back to SP1

Here are my general system specs:
Windows XP Home Edition
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
1 GB RAM
128Mb Radeon 9800 Pro
NEC 3520A 16x DVD+/-RW

I wonder if having a 64-bit processor could be playing a part in all this somehow... Has anyone been able to install the game on a system with a 64-bit processor to disprove this possibility?

Lastly, a friend of mine was just able to install the game using my original game CDs without a hitch on his computer running Windows XP Pro with all of the latest security updates, and a Pentium III processor. Take that for what it's worth.

Any other suggestions or ideas would be welcome and greatly appreciated!


----------



## jgilliam1955

Having the same install problems. I don't think it is the AMD chip. It was running fine on my AMD 2800 with XP. Then my computer crashed & I reinstalled XP > SR2 > all updates > Microsoft Office 95 > Virus protestion > THEN I ran into the same problem installing RA2. I will be trying all these suggestions when I have a day off. I have been trying to install for over a week. I'm starting to think about reinstalling just XP then RA2 Then everything else.


----------



## jgilliam1955

Read a reply from sth128 here & followed the advice to locate the windows installer & set it to automatic. It was on manual. I backed out & put in the RA2 disk & it installed. Just updated it & download some maps.
It loads up like always.
Thank goodness for this forum. I had been everywhere else. :up:


----------



## TSGTSP

The 64bit CPU shouldn't be the problem. I'm running a 3500+ and I can play it just fine (though I had some trouble installing, sth128's safe mode method solved it).


----------



## xTiberius

The game finally installed properly! I had to combine both of the methods that were just mentioned, even though each one had failed me on its own. 

First I manually set the Windows Installer service to automatic, then rebooted in Safe Mode, then rebooted into regular windows, and that did it. 

Many thanks to all the helpful people who provided suggestions.


----------



## dc3bb61

Also use this round-about way in XP,

Right Click on the Setup.exe on the cdrom,

Send To Desktop As Short-Cut,

Right Click Shortcut,

Properties, Compatability, Windows98/ME.

Runs great on my system, but I'm working out my own difficulties for updating patches now.

Good Luck


----------



## Cheezmeister

Hoo boy, this sounds like a national crisis here! (How can the commander general save humanity when his control panel denies him access?)

I think a good chunk of the problem is the fact that there's Red Alert, then there's RA2, then there's Yuri's Revenge; and there's WinXP, Service Pack 1, then Service Pack 2 (not to mentnion NT/2000 etc.)
The thread should be split into several different ones depending on OS &sp's and version of RA2

My particular problem is: 
-WinXP, sp2, latest updates; RA2 Yuri's Revenge
-Norton AV and ZoneAlarm
Installation of both RA2 and Yuri's Revenge completes normally. When I try to run YR, the YR mini-screen appears, then the screen goes black for a while, then an error message pops up saying there is a problem with "gamemd.exe" which i assume is the main executable for YR. 

The game runs fine on my WinMe computer with MUCH lower specs; i tried manually taking gamemd.exe from that computer and replacing the one on this computer to no avail, then copying the entire Westwood folder, which made it tell me it hadn't been installed. And naturally, by the time this happened, I had lost my discs, so I now have to beg a friend to borrow it. 
Gr...This is why I must become programmer...to make patches nobody else will


----------



## raJic23

Hi!

This is my problem..

After I have played an online game in ra2 my internet connection disconnects.

I dont know why..I have installed the game with the same cd and cdkey on my friends computer and it works perfect on his comp.
I have no router .my broadband is 10mb/s it works perfect with all other games. but not ra2. all drivers are the newest.

i think i get this problem because i have a amd64 processor.

anybody else had this problem ? please i need help its really annoying. i have to restart the computer after every online game..


----------



## HoleyLevis

The problem isn't Windows XP SP2. SP2 came out last summer, and I've had Red Alert 2 working fine all this time. It was only recently that I ran into the problem being discussed in this thread. This thread start in March 2005. My guess is that some kind of Microsoft patch was released at about that time that is causing this problem. My advice to everyone who's encoutering the problem is to go ahead and send an error report to Microsoft so they can identify and correct the problem.


----------



## Couriant

Holey, check to see if you have Windows Installer 3.1. It seems to be the problem in some of the games nowadays.


----------



## Cheezmeister

Uhhhh well, my problem started around Oct. 04, which is when i built my XP comp and started installing all my games on it, so i dunno.....at the time, sp2 alread ywas installed

.....still have to mooch original discs..


----------



## server192

Out of interest, are any of you using HyperThreading?

The threading could be a possible cause for certain problems with RA2.


----------



## Cheezmeister

hmmm....yes, yes i am using hyperthreading. quick, elaborate before i get too hopeful! :up:


----------



## server192

Well I seem to have fixed Red Alert 2 as of yesterday.
It would never load, just kept getting "game.exe" and "ra2.exe has encountered an error and needs to be closed"
Just to fill you in, these are all the steps that I did:

Restarted PC
Pressed F8 after first screen to load Boot Menu
Go into Safe Mode
Tried to run RA2, doesn't seem to load at all in Safe Mode.
Restarted PC
On the F8 Boot Choice screen, I went onto Last Known Good Configuration (aah I love that option)
Went onto normal Windows (which is XP Pro SP2)
Logged In
Ran RA2
Hey it works.

I think that all you need to do (possibly) is go onto the Boot Menu and select Last Known Good Configuration.


----------



## Cheezmeister

Hmmmm.....I didn't use any safe mode or otherwise...I just installed RA2 earlier today without a hitch. I used dc3bb61's approach from the previous page: make a shortcut to setup.exe on your desktop, set the compatibility to windows 98/ME and run the shortcut. (This is With SP2 & latest updates) I'm not gonna be smug and say "problem solved" and expect everyone else to get lucky but I'm glad for me.

Now for teh hard part: Yuri's revenge!Installing that the normal way, Instalation went fine, but when I actually tried to load the game, and error message pops up saying there was a problem with the main executable for YR. Will try the compatibility trick with this too......


----------



## Couriant

YR has always been an issue with XP. I never seen YR install cleanly without a hitch


----------



## Cheezmeister

Yeah, I know.....anyone in his right mind would just write it off as impossible, but not me^_^ yeah--it's THAT good!


----------



## Couriant

I did have YR installed, just that the loading time to start YR was about 3 mins.


----------



## Cheezmeister

Me too about the 3 mins,but this was on my ancient ME comp and I didn't mind. I just got YR to work thismorning!^_^

Changing the compatibility of the setup didnt' work. What did was indeed activating Windows installer. I also changed the compatibility of the main executable to 98/ME but I'm pretty sure it was the installer that did it. 

I'm gonna do some experiments to see what works and what doesn't, hopefully it'll help others solve this problem.

By teh Way: for people who encountered the message saying "...could not find binkw32.dll...."this happened I believe because you were trying to run the game using the copy of gamemd.exe located on teh CD. Hvae to either use the one on your hard drive, or select -play- from the autorun menu.


----------



## Cheezmeister

Ok, results here (at least the results I got):

It was the compatibility settings teh whole time! rebooting in safe mode alone didn't work, activating windows installer alone didn't work, but changing the compatibility for gamemd.exe to ME/98 did!!

Here's how I did it, from start to finish:

Insert allied/soviet RA2 disc.
Create a shortcut to setup.exe on your desktop.
Right click teh shortcut, compatibility tab, change to Windows 98/ME.
Double click the shortcut. This should allow you to install RA2 as normal.
To be on the safe side, install it in the default directory.
Original RA2 should be fully functional now.
Insert Yuri's Revenge disc.
Install as normal. When asked what you want to do, leave highlited ONLY -Install Game- (not shared internet crap etc.)
Now if you try to run the game, an error message should pop up.
Go into C:\Westwood\RA2\ and find gamemd.exe
Right click, compatibility tab, change to Windows 98/ME.
Autorun, click play, and cross fingers!!!!!    *goes to play game*


----------



## mwaddoups

I have tried every single method listed on this post to get it to work. Continuosly. But still, whenever it Autoruns I click install, the first setup.exe launches the second setup.exe, then the setup.exe process ends itself without any errors. I have noticed that sometimes, while setup.exe is running, it launches a process called "~ef7194.tmp". Whenever I try to delete it it comes back every time it runs setup. Someone said it could be something to do with firewalls, so I disabled everything, tried everything, failed everything. FOR GODS SAKE CAN SOMEONE GET THIS A SOLUTION!!!!


----------



## Couriant

mwaddoups said:


> I have tried every single method listed on this post to get it to work. Continuosly. But still, whenever it Autoruns I click install, the first setup.exe launches the second setup.exe, then the setup.exe process ends itself without any errors. I have noticed that sometimes, while setup.exe is running, it launches a process called "~ef7194.tmp". Whenever I try to delete it it comes back every time it runs setup. Someone said it could be something to do with firewalls, so I disabled everything, tried everything, failed everything. FOR GODS SAKE CAN SOMEONE GET THIS A SOLUTION!!!!


None of us are Westwood programmers and certainly not from EA LAMES ethier. There is no offical Windows XP patch and EA LAMES are not going to do one either. It's a hit or miss. Why some work, some don't I don't know.. maybe it's the processor or motherboard or even the memory or graphics card... I just don't know.


----------



## Cheezmeister

mwaddoups - 

Are you trying to install RA2 only or YR as well?


----------



## mwaddoups

just RA2, and so many people here seem to have got it working fine.


----------



## Couriant

It will help if you tell us your operating system too...


----------



## mwaddoups

i thought i said, windows xp sp2 on an intel celeron 733mhz


----------



## Couriant

More than likely SP2

Have you got Windows Installer 3.1 installed? If so, uninstall it.

Also run SETUP.EXE file on the CD under Windows 98 mode.


----------



## Cheezmeister

It's possible if doubtful that it wants a faster processor. I'm looking at the case but the system reqs aren't on there. 

RA2 on it's own is nowhere near as huge a problem as YR (trust me!) Tidus4Yuna keeps saying it, the poor guy, but it's true that it's different for everyone, and more or less arbitrary whether it installs or not. It would be nice if, somewhere in the mess, we could find the deciding factor.....but for now all I can say is that running setup.exe in compatibility for 98/ME worked for me.


----------



## Couriant

Same with me, once I had SP1 installed. 

The minimum specifications for RA2 is:

Pentium II 266 minimum required
Microsoft Windows 95 or 98
32 MB RAM
200 MB hard disk space
4x CD-ROM drive
16-bit color video card (4 MB RAM recommended)
Sound Blaster or DirectSound compatible sound card
Mouse
28.8 Kbps or faster modem for Internet play


----------



## mwaddoups

Sadly, none of these solutions work. I have tried everything mentioned in the past 6 (!) pages and none of these will work. Maybe it is just the fact it works on some pcs but not others . Oh well, I will be getting a new pc soon...


----------



## Couriant

If you can, try to do a dual boot up with Windows 98 or better still get Virtual PC and have Windows 98 through that.

Note that to do a dual boot you will need to format your drive to FAT32 (if not already that) and to format and reinstall win 98 first then win xp.


----------



## FoRcE

Installing the "SafeDisc Driver Fix" from the Macrovision website fixed the setup.exe problem with RA2 for me after trying everything else that was suggested for XP(SP2).


----------



## jgilliam1955

What is this? What is it for?


----------



## FoRcE

This is the URL for EA Tech Support

http://eatech.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/eatech.cfg/php/enduser/cci/cd_troubleshooting.php?p_sid=%3c?%20echo%20$p_sid%20?%3e

One of the options they suggest is to Install the SafeDisc Update.

That will lead you to this page.
http://www.macrovision.com/products/safedisc/downloads.shtml
Where you can download and run the update.

I think SafeDisc is the copy protection used on the CD.


----------



## 5595589

[T]yphoon said:


> hi,
> 
> i can't play Red Alert 2, i am getting a black screen in the main menu and in the game
> 
> i am running win2k pro
> 
> can someone help me?





BoOmZ329 said:


> I am unable to run Red Alert 2 on Windows XP. I have tried all of the compatability crap, but it still didn't work. The game installs fine, but when I go to run it, the screen stays black. I can still hear all the sounds, and can hear the mouse moving on the buttons in the main menu, but i cannot see anything. What can be the problem? can someone plz help because i'm starting to get very anggggryyy......


I'm having the exact same problems as these two. I've installed the thing already with no problems, but when i run it the screen just stays black. I hear the sounds, and i can hear the sounds when i press a button. and havent even tried yuri's revenge yet.

I've tried compatibility mode and changing screen settings, none of them worked. I've bought that big pack thing with 5 CC games for 20 dollars, so i want this to work.

I have:
Xp pro Sp2
pentium 3 
Nvidia 6600 128 mb
512 ram

If someone can help me out I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Couriant

5595589 have you tried updating your video drivers? Also when you said you have done the compatibility mode, did you run the setup in compatibility mode?


----------



## 5595589

Great news, Everything works now, including yuri's revenge

I re-installed them using the compatibility thing.

I dl'ed DirectX 9

and i dl'ed the patches for the 2 games, i jus typed in google and dl'ed the patches for them both.

and now everything works jus fine, well so far, i havent' actaully played yet, but at least i can now see the menu and stuff. thnx tidus4yuna


----------



## Couriant

:up: anytime


----------



## rikesh

hey ppl am new to this forum,

ok i got red alert 2 - both cds - ready to install on this system:

WINDOWS XP SP1
AMD ATHLON 64 3200+
1024MB RAM
etc etc

the autoplay works fine. on clicking install, a small white box appears on the screen for about 1 min, followed by this message:

Please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application

this happens with both allied and soviet discs. i have tried every solution on this thread - except win98. please can someone tell me how to sort it out? i will post any more required details if necessary..

thanks!


----------



## Couriant

Try Windows 98 compatibility Mode  Also check out the thread I made on top of this forum entitled "Please Insert Correct CD-ROM"

Also do you have any virtual CD devices, like CloneCD?


----------



## rikesh

i have tried using win98/me and 2000 compatibility modes, same problem. also i have tried mounting the cd on the hard drive as a virtual drive, same problem!

edit: also i have tried microsoft's safedisc patches, same problem


----------



## Couriant

I will have a look later, since right now I am blocked from viewing Westwoods site (security policy)


----------



## rikesh

ok having mounting the disc with daemon tools, i am now receiving a different error. 

setup.exe has encountered an error and needs to close..blah blah..

any ideas to solve it? ive tried safe mode and the safedisc patch. thanks


----------



## Couriant

did you put the setup.exe file in compatibility mode?


----------



## rikesh

yes i tried all compatibility modes: 95, 98/me, 2000, NT

still not working


----------



## digital1986

OK, I ran a couple searches and couldnt find anything. 

I decided to get RA2 out and play it, I install it and everything seems like its working fine. I finally got the networking to work and we start up a game. About 40 seconds into the game I just blow up and I lose and my friend wins ? I have installed and reinstalled twice and have version 1.006 ? Any help would be great on this cause I want to get a game going lol

Thanks

(P4 with HT, XP SP2)


----------



## rikesh

lol be happy u can at least install the game


----------



## digital1986

rikesh said:


> lol be happy u can at least install the game



Its so frustrating, I cant even play a skirmish by myself cause I blow up in about 40 seconds . . . why !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## digital1986

digital1986 said:


> Its so frustrating, I cant even play a skirmish by myself cause I blow up in about 40 seconds . . . why !!!!!!!!!!!


anyone ?


----------



## Couriant

There is a known problem with that. Check westwoods website for the help. I can't get to the link because of the schools policies on some webpages.

And happy birthday


----------



## digital1986

Tidus4Yuna said:


> There is a known problem with that. Check westwoods website for the help. I can't get to the link because of the schools policies on some webpages.
> 
> And happy birthday


Thanks, I have searched there support for that problem and didnt come up with anything. I also googled it and didnt really come up with anything. . .


----------



## Couriant

I will look at it when I get home, unless some kind TSG'ian can look it up


----------



## Couriant

search for buildings blow up . It should be there


----------



## Couriant

Westwood's Answer to Buildings Blowing Up after 30 or so seconds


----------



## digital1986

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Westwood's Answer to Buildings Blowing Up after 30 or so seconds


DAYYM THANKS !!!
I guess this encourages me to search even harder thanks again


----------



## Couriant

:up: I knew it was in there lol


----------



## rikesh

ok well done congrats on sorting yr problem .. and happy bday..

any suggestions for mine? cheers


----------



## Couriant

falling short of updating the firmware of your CD-ROM drive...

Edited - reliased that it's the same thing as the SafeDisc solution you tried...


----------



## rikesh

nar i have it mounted on hdd


----------



## Couriant

*smack head* i forgot that.. I think your CD-ROM issue may be solved with the firmware... as for the other problem, i'm at a loss.

Maybe it's your setup. I'm going to keep an eye on the system specs of peoples machines that have issues with RA2


----------



## digital1986

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I get a network game up and I just blew up WTF !!!!!!! I cleared all all the temp files and it was working till I networked it


----------



## Couriant

do you have the latest update?


----------



## digital1986

OK i got it THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP GUYS
I jsut reinstalled it again


----------



## Couriant

:up: I was trying to avoid that because that was one of the other options on the link


----------



## digital1986

just had a great game over my network, I OWN3D


----------



## Couriant

:up: nice one


----------



## digital1986

Now I only have one issure to work on and research, thats to get C & C Red Alert to work on XP. I got it installed an working ok . . but no sound


----------



## Couriant

Original RA?


----------



## digital1986

yep of course


----------



## Couriant

That should work no problem if you make the setup.exe file compatibility mode to Windows 95.


----------



## digital1986

Tidus4Yuna said:


> That should work no problem if you make the setup.exe file compatibility mode to Windows 95.


Already tried that 
I got it to work but I had no sound IDK


----------



## Couriant

are you using the icon for RA for Windows 95?


----------



## digital1986

I installed it with the windows 95 compatibility and tried the icon and through the start menu. I still get the SMapLS_IP_12 could not be loacted in the dynamic link library


----------



## Couriant

Oh you need to get the patch from Westwood's site.


----------



## digital1986

I already have the lastest update from there ftp and it doesnt work ......ughhh


----------



## Couriant

Not the update, but the actual patch for the error. I think I still have the ZIP file. I will look for it for you and post it.


----------



## digital1986

THANKS!!


----------



## ~Candy~

digital1986,

I've removed your sig link to the IPOD stuff. Please do not put it back.


----------



## digital1986

No file  ?


----------



## Couriant

How to install Command and Conquer: Red Alert in Windows XP

Follow the instructions. When you get to link, you will need the RA108USP.EXE file.


----------



## digital1986

hehe you didnt get me this time. I have doen all that and I still get that error, also I even have that RA108USP file still on my desktop. I think I will just give up.


----------



## Couriant

My bad I should have seen your last post (#142) >< I will look for the file. I should have it still.


----------



## Mulletmark

Hi all,

Firstly a thank you to everyone here helping as I loved RA2 and was ripping my hair out in frustration over my inability to install it on my SP2 machine... however everything I could see here did not work so for those still left in the dark i found this, installed it... and that was it.. after everything else all i did was install this program.. 


(i can not post URLs so here it is in parts to make sure you all get it 

macrovision.com/products/safedisc/downloads.shtml

Hope for those who still can not install RA2 this is your conclusion 

Mark


----------



## Automag389

Currently, my computer needs to be reformatted (I'm on a laptop now), so I can't install RA2 or the program you've posted yet. But once I fix the other comp I'll give your suggestion a try and post back here with the results.


----------



## Couriant

digitial... it looks like they updated their link again... this time it has this information for the same file:

# Drag the patch to your desktop.
# After completing the download, copy the patch file into the Red Alert installation directory, by default this is located at C:\Westwood\RedAlert
# Double click on the patch to run the patch file, this will create three more files - Patch.exe, Patch.rtp, and Patch.txt .
# Double clicking on Patch.exe will initiate the update process


----------



## Dannnyr

3x w.macrovision dot com /products/safedisc/downloads.shtml

cant post a link yet but that worked for me!!!


----------



## hikaru1

Hi all!! It seems that this is the most up-to-date forum I've found in the net. =D I've read every page of this thread and it seems that most of the problem was the installing process. For my case, the installing process was a breeze, but after installing, when I tried to play the "Red Alert 2 Yuri's Revenge", this message pops up "Fail to initialize, please re-install." ....I haven't seen anybody with this problem.... Any suggestions? I'm running XP Pro with Service Pack2...Everything seems fine. But I don't know what's the problem... Should I re-install? And about the patch in the post above, what does that do? I saids "safedisc" or something like, I'm not too sure what that does....

I'll give my thanks first!


----------



## Couriant

Its a protection for CDs. Some CD players cant recognise the CD. The patch may work.

RA2 has been a problem since Windows XP. Also I noticed that SP2 doesn't work with RA2. I tried to use Virtual PC with Windows 98 but that didn't work ethier.


----------



## saltydawgs

sth128 said:


> Right...
> Well to start windows installer manually, right click on My Computer and select manage. This should open up the Computer Management window. Once there, scroll to the bottom left where it says Services and Applications. Click on it, then double click on Services on the right hand side. This should open a list of services currently residing on your computer. Scroll near the bottom where it says Windows Installer. Right click on that item and select Start.
> 
> Although I'm pretty sure that won't fix the RA2 installation problem. To fix it, reboot your computer, press F8 (or F9) right after BIOS screen (before the Windows XP logo and the little scrolling bar) then select Safe Mode. Afterwards, just restart your computer as normal and you should be able to install RA2. If not, you're doomed. Yuri has mind controlled your computer... Because he's in league with Microsoft... err I meant Massivesoft... Yeah...
> 
> The only way to counter it is to use the BIOS Setup Keyboard Advanced Windows Configurations!!! ROTFLMAO!!!


THIS WORKS!!! I LOVE YOU


----------



## hikaru1

The patch didn't work... =(. I guess my attempt to make a backup CD is probably not going to work...The regular installation (with the real CD) worked fine.. Thanks anyways....


----------



## Moggy1982

Had installed Red Alert 2 on my Athlon 64, Win XP pro without a single hitch but then tried to install it on my friends computer and much to our dismay it was a complete nightmare!
He too was running xp, same service packs and updates, also an athlon (non 64) processor.
Having tried many options described in this forum here is what finally ( just as we had given up all hope) worked.

1. Uninstalled completely Norton Internet Security Suite: Get Mcaffee and Sygate, they worked for me fine.

2. Look on the .sold-out. co . uk website at the readme file problems and change the bios settings in the IDE section (look at the readme for a better location) from the DMA to PIO mode 1 setting.

3. Download the Safedisc patch from microsofts website, it is no longer available at macromedia. Google the following "SafeDisc Driver Fix download" it should be on the 3rd link down.

4. Think that we were also running the setup link in Me mode

We still got the little white square that the readme describes when we clicked on the setup link, but after a little wait the setup screen loaded and our prayers had been answered....

Still a baffling and frustrating problem that seems to have no common cause with many people experiencing problems.

Hope this has been some help


----------



## chaneyh

I have a problem installing Red Alert 2

Whenver I pop the disk in, it takes about 45 seconds for the autorun menu to come up, and when I hit install, it takes a while for the setup screen to show up. But that's not my real problem. When I am in setup screen, I have lots of "green static" on my screen. After about 5 seconds, the screen blacks out, but I can still hear the music, so sound is obviously working. So in the end, I can't do anything because I can't see anything on the screen. I was wondering if anyone has experienced anything remotely like this or knows about this problem. Any help would be appreciated.

I have Windows XP Professional and am running Service Pack 2. I have heard lots of problems about SP2, but am unsure if that is causing the "green static" and blackouts I have been experiencing.


----------



## Couriant

Let me give you a little hint... this topic is 11 pages long...  There is a major problem with RA2 and XP. EA LAMES did not make any patches for it. The update 1.06 certainly doesn't help so really the only way you can play this is on a Windows 98 machine. I tried that through Virtual PC and bombed out so I don't know what I can do... unless i get a KVM...

You are one of the many unfortunate people that has been screwed by EA.

Oh, welcome to TSG


----------



## pierewitje

Hi, i have a little problem installing ra2 when i instal it its gives an error at every 10%. It says language.mix could not be read.
But my drivers fine i tried at another computer of me but it says the same think. cane you help me pleas ?
Thanks


----------



## Couriant

Check to see if your disc is dirty.


----------



## pierewitje

no my disc aint dirty i tried everything that i know


----------



## ~Candy~

pierewitje said:


> Hi, i have a little problem installing ra2 when i instal it its gives an error at every 10%. It says language.mix could not be read.
> But my drivers fine i tried at another computer of me but it says the same think. cane you help me pleas ?
> Thanks


If it says the same thing on two different computers, something is wrong with the disc. Is it an ORIGINAL DISK?


----------



## pierewitje

nope


----------



## Couriant

That's why then.  Can't help ya with a non-original disc.


----------



## ~Candy~

pierewitje said:


> nope


 Geesh...can you at LEAST READ THE FORUM RULES.....


----------



## Dorbian

Okay here's what i have right now,

I have it installed on my Laptop which is auto-updated every day at work, it runs sp2 and has the windows installer.

I installed both RA2 and Yuri on the machine, no problems there, both legal and both completely updated, had some problems getting the network running, but it has more network cards then cisco has in stock.

Now on my gf's computer i installed a second copy i own so we could network play, no problem there either.

Now when i try to install that second copy on my own pc ( she lives somewhere else so the game can't even find the version i installed there ) i get the damned game.exe error.

i had it working on this machine not to long ago, but i formatted it ( sometimes you just have to ) and after that i couldn't install it anymore.

i'm very picky on my own machine with the updates i install, so only security updates i think should be installed are installed, offcourse that machine doesn't run Windows XP SP2 because that messes up more then it solver ( well in this machine it does ).

I did try alot of the things you guys posted out, and yet none of them worked.
The only thing i did different this time was imaging the cd with clone cd so i can play without having the cd in, mounting it with either Alcohol 120% or Deamon tools.

i can't imagine that the frustrated ea games corp is smart enough to check for an image file so that can't be it.

i tried to install it on my pc before i tried it on my gf's so the cd works, and i have a spare copy and i have the problem with those cd's also.

i will offcourse post the solution once i have it, although i doubt i will get it fixed without reformating it all again ( and in my line of work that's not an option ).

-Dorbian

[EDIT]

I just attached my external cd burner (ancient) to my pc and i remembered that i bought a new dvd burner for my pc at the time i reformated ( i like to format when i buy new hardware like that, makes it run smoother ), and somehow that nice new dvd burner doesn't like the cd, i'm now installed red alert2 without any problems.

The only thing i did do was remove the image file and disable the virtual drive Alcohol 120% creates.

strange though that it doesn't like to install on a dual layer dvd burner.

Well maybe this somewhat helpes out a bit for the people that are still stuck.


----------



## Couriant

I dont think that it's the problem (the dual layer drive) because it wouldn't install with a normal CD drive that i have. And I don't have SP2, just SP1.

And shame on you to installing RA2 twice:  



you said:


> Now on my gf's computer i installed a second copy i own so we could network play, no problem there either.
> 
> Now when i try to install that second copy on my own pc ( she lives somewhere else so the game can't even find the version i installed there )


  lol


----------



## Dorbian

why, basicly i'm not using the same license at the same time, thus i'm not braking their license rules 

and the cd burner problem isn't a fix, just a note for people that might have bought any new hardware.

i think most of the problems are cause by hardware, i don't know why but that seems to be the mayor issue here.


----------



## Couriant

I think you will find that the agreement is to *install* one copy with one license  but I'm not going into all that 

As for the problem, it doesn't seem to be one solid one. Maybe there is one thing that is causing it that we don't see.


----------



## Dorbian

Well the only strange thing there can be is, that i'm updating my system by hand, maybe microsoft created an update that is blocking it all, because i didn't have this problem earlier on, and there was one more update i didn't have installed on my machine before i formatted it, don't know which one though.

I refuse to use SP2 because it messes up some hardware in my machine.

If someone can give me the log file that microsoft creates i might be able to extract data from it, which can cause the game.exe to crash.

Because mine is working now, i don't get the hatefull message anymore.

And you are right bout that license, so i'll just buy me a thirth one then, then i'm not really braking any rules anymore.


----------



## KenDiriwan

Well, i've installed RA2 for first. After that when i run setup for RA2: Yuri Revenge, it noted that RA2 couldn't be found on my comp!!! I think i've renamed the folder names of my RA2, so do i must rename it back so that RA2 can be found on my comp?

And i need to know what should i rename on....C:\Program Files....(what here!?!)


***Re-installer of RA2 wont help***


----------



## Couriant

Dorbian said:


> And you are right bout that license, so i'll just buy me a thirth one then, then i'm not really braking any rules anymore.


lol you do what you want to do... i'm just voicing the issues. I don't think that there's any way they would know... unless you do a network game... but yeah...


----------



## Dorbian

normally the game would be installed in C:\Westwood\RA2, but that's by default, if you would rename it back to that that wouldn't be a problem, although i wouldn't know if yuri's installation will find it then.



> And i need to know what should i rename on....C:\Program Files....(what here!?!)


----------



## Couriant

If you changed the installation path on setup, it wouldn't matter because the information is stored in the registry. That's how updates know where to look for the files.


----------



## KenDiriwan

Hey there, i've changed its folder to C:\Westwood\RA2 ...but the installation couldn't find it too! -.-Im gettin out of mind

Btw, i found out my Red Alert 2 doesnt listed on "Add or Remove Programs"


----------



## Dorbian

you sure you installed it instead of just copied it to the dir.

otherwise go to start -> run -> regedit and search for blowfish.dll, if you installed it, it will tell you the original installation directory.

but i think it would be wise to just normally reinstall red alert on your machine because it appears that your comp just doesn't know it's there.

check that out, if the registry fails with finding it you should try to reinstall the game.


----------



## tea boy

try 

eatech.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/eatech.cfg/php/enduser/cci/cd_troubleshooting.php?p_sid=%3c?%20echo%20$p_sid%20?%3e

it worked for me


----------



## No_One911

ok i have tried all of the stuff on this forum to get ra2 to work but none of it works seriously it really isnt getting me anywhere


----------



## Couriant

Join the club... lol

It hanged even on Windows 98 thru Virtual PC. I need to get my old machine out and see if it will work on there.


----------



## Fat Zombie

Hello. This is my first post in this forum. I come here seeking help. Help with Red Alert 2.

Okay. Installation works fine. That's okay. But when I try to play the game...

The splash screen displays. The splash screen disappears (or sometimes stays on). I can't click anything or right click. If I press the Windows key, the start menu comes up, and Red Alert 2 is on the taskbar. But apart from that, it's just frozen. I have to Ctrl-Alt-Delete and end RA2.exe.

Okay. I'm running XP (SP2 came with it), with two Drives (DVD and CD-R, I installed it on the CD-R one as putting the disks into the DVD drive sometimes causes "eerk-errrk" noises, which I guess is not good). The game is new, being a Sold Out version. I have full requirements for it.

Now, if I uninstall it (deleting saved files and stuff like that too), then Reinstall it, it works perfectly. Until I restart my computer, that is. Then the problems start again.

*deep breath*

AAAAARRRRGHGHGHGHGHGHG!!!!

WHY MUST THIS HAPPEN?! AIIEEEEE!!!

*calms down*

Can anyone help?


----------



## Fat Zombie

It could be working now, due to that SafeDisc thingie! Yay!"

Lemme check...


----------



## tea boy

have you tried installing safedisc then installing red alert 2 in safe mode?

I didn't need the emulator running after it had installed


----------



## Fat Zombie

It works!

... I have to run the Safe-disc thingie every time I restart before it works, but it DOES! WOO!


----------



## No_One911

my version too is a sold out version because i thought it was to do with my original disks which my mate across the road now has, but whats this safe disk thing ur all on about?


----------



## tea boy

It's a little program that allows you to install red alert 2 (and at a guess other problem programs as well).

You shouldn't have to run it every time you try to play, but if it works for you go for it


----------



## No_One911

i gathered it was something like that but what i mean is how to acsess it ect and wat 2 do with it


----------



## tea boy

if you install safe disk then install ra2 from the cd


----------



## DraKon2k

Hello, I just installed Red Alert 2+Yuris Revenge, at first I had the problem with the setup.exe crashing. However, I fixed it but now I have another problem. Red Alert2 works fine, Yuris Revenge doesn not. When I start it, he freezes on the loading screen. What to do?

My system:

AMD ATHLON 2600+
Radeon 9800 Pro
1024GB Ram

Windows XP+Service Pack 2

Please help.


----------



## No_One911

i thought i would give you my system spec to see if it will help you with my prob.

AMD Athalon 64 3400+
960mb RAM (1gb)
VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
Windows XP + SP2


----------



## DraKon2k

DraKon2k said:


> Hello, I just installed Red Alert 2+Yuris Revenge, at first I had the problem with the setup.exe crashing. However, I fixed it but now I have another problem. Red Alert2 works fine, Yuris Revenge doesn not. When I start it, he freezes on the loading screen. What to do?
> 
> My system:
> 
> AMD ATHLON 2600+
> Radeon 9800 Pro
> 1024GB Ram
> 
> Windows XP+Service Pack 2
> 
> Please help.


It works now, I just had to wait.

Now there is another problem, my friend whom I play with, always looses his internet connection once the game is finished(enemies defeated) and has to reboot. What shall he do?


----------



## No_One911

how did you solve the setup.exe problem for RA2?


----------



## x_saosin_x

can i just but in here.

have you looked on the back of your red alert 2 box.

yes it doesnt say its for windows XP,

but i bought mine and its an EA classics and it came with a patch to make it work for xp.

and mines fine


----------



## No_One911

my old 1 that my mate now has is an ea classics but it suddenly stopped working and after would not install again


----------



## DraKon2k

No_One911 said:


> how did you solve the setup.exe problem for RA2?


I downloaded the fix from Page 8.


----------



## hooper195

thanks Force, your safedisc patch worked for me
I have a amd 64 3800 winxp sp2 media center tried everything to get 
RA2 to install, I reset everything after every failed attempt back to where it was before I tried something new,( my old sys had xp media center as well with sp2) all I did was installed the safe disc patch, disabled my norton anti virus, and put the RA2 disc in and clicked install ( was waiting for the big error message u know setup has encountered a problem and has to close)and setup started. thank you


----------



## tea boy

x_saosin_x said:


> can i just but in here.
> 
> have you looked on the back of your red alert 2 box.
> 
> yes it doesnt say its for windows XP,
> 
> but i bought mine and its an EA classics and it came with a patch to make it work for xp.
> 
> and mines fine


Mine is a sold out version and it is for "Windows 95/98/Me/XP (Home Edition)"


----------



## No_One911

DraKon2k said:


> I downloaded the fix from Page 8.


i couldnt find a fix on page 8. but whats annoying me the most is that ive got it to work on my dads pc and yuris revenge and its really starting to bug me


----------



## Couriant

Just to reliterate: it's a hit and miss.

The problem seems to lie with safedisc, which is a type of copy encryption on a CD, and Windows XP. Now I know that are abundant of SP2 users that cant get RA2 to work. I did get RA2 to work on SP1, but suffered the same fate as DraKon2K (slow load up time)

I haven't really checked to see if i can install it again.

Here is a link for you Nne911

Microsoft Link It's method 3


----------



## hooper195

NO ONE 911 THE LINK FOR SAFEDISC is on page 7 reply 101
I tried everything before and it and safedisc patch worked for me 
my old sys is a p4 3gig with xp media center sp2
the new sys is a AMD 3800 DUAL CORE with xp media center sp2 installed 
both systems have norton system works and anti virus


----------



## No_One911

its working the damm thing is installing right now i changed the type of compatibilty to use its now running in compatibilty for windows 98 but i have no cursor lol but oh well i will install yuris if i get this to work propperly


----------



## No_One911

i now have a fully operational red alert 2 i wont b surprised if it crashes a few times tho thanks for all the help guys (and girls if applicable) i ran it in compatabilty mode for windows 2000 in the end and it works fine.


----------



## Couriant

:up:


----------



## uncle terry

Ok hi
i used to run ra2 and yr on a XP SP1 computer and i had some problems with it which caused me to uninstall it - don't remember what the problems where now. We are now on SP2, and i tried to install it again today and im coming up with a lot of the stuff that was happening to the peeps on this forum. Ive treid the change installer to manual thingy, and the shortcut to the desktop to change the compatibility, and ive sent of about ten error reports now, but nothing ever comes back...

Is there a solution to the problem or is it still unresolved? I wouldn't mind a big round up of all the possible solutions, as ive looked through most of the now 14 pages to this thread and am bamboosled!

Any help greatly recieved.
Thanks


----------



## Couriant

It's an unsolved one unfortunatley. The support has been long gone since EA took Westwood out.


----------



## beegjuan

After trying all of the suggestions on all 14 (!) pages, I finally got RA2 to install. I was also having the setup.exe error and downloading the safedisc driver update did the trick (whew!). I previously had a copy of RA2 and YR running on my computer but sold them (bad idea--these are two of the best strategy games made, IMHO). Many, many, many thanks to all you guys (and gals) for the help and posts. I'll definitely be donating to this site!


----------



## uncle terry

Erm what is the safedisc driver update? where do i get one from and what does it do, ie any sideeffects?


----------



## jerry87

Hi All,

Two weeks ago I coduln't just start installation process od RA2 but after using all of the presented solutions in the end sth changed. Now when I strat setup.exe (in corect compatibility) finally there is no message about error, but my comp simply restarts. Any ideas?
And one more: I installed this game on pc some time ago so its not hardwear that causes problems. I dont't remember was it before SP2.

My sys:
Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Dodatek Service Pack 2
System Manufacturer: VIA694
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel Celeron, ~1.0GHz
Memory: 256MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

plz help


----------



## Couriant

uncle terry said:


> Erm what is the safedisc driver update? where do i get one from and what does it do, ie any sideeffects?


From Microsoft. In fact there should be a link somewhere here by me. And no, no side effects.


----------



## junter4

umm i need help running red alert 1 on my win xp home ed. someone said somehting about like a patch and then you were able to. or do i need to run virtuall pc and like load win 95 on to it? please help


----------



## beegjuan

Uncle terry,

Check out post #101 on page 7 of this thread by FoRcE. The link he has there will direct you to Macrovision's site for the SafeDisc update. Just my guess, but I think this update will solve most of the problems with getting Red Alert 2 to install on Win XP. Note--I do not have Service Pack 2 installed, but I previously got a different copy of RA2 to work before I uninstalled that copy of RA2 and Win XP SP2 (DUMB--I won't do that again!).


----------



## Couriant

junter4 said:


> umm i need help running red alert 1 on my win xp home ed. someone said somehting about like a patch and then you were able to. or do i need to run virtuall pc and like load win 95 on to it? please help


There is an update at Westwood / EA site. YOU will need to go to Support for it.


----------



## jerry87

Up to this moment i didn't find any solution (still restarts after setup.exe) it probably may be conected with sth like device driver but i dont't know nothing else. Plz, really need help.


----------



## junter4

k maybe this is on th ewrong post or correct me but i'm trying to install red alert 1 on windows xp along with counterstrike and aftermath how do i do this or is is the same thing at what you guys replied


----------



## Couriant

Install C&C: Red Alert on Windows XP


----------



## seb_dj2

There's something I don't understand...
I have download RA2 from the P2P Limewire and it work perfectly but I can't play online. So I buy the (C&C : collection) and every games work but RA2 don't work.
They have a lots of crack in the file I download from Limewire.
So I ask my self if they have crack able on the internet. So if you have a url link to the crack please give us.
I don't have the SP2 I just have some updates. 
When I try to install it's said (setup.exe problem)

So can somebody can tell exactly what to do step by step? please... or can just put a link
on what to do 
Thank you !!


----------



## shadowmatt20

hello, this is about red alert 2
i started my pc in safe mode and it started to install, i put all of the info in that i should have but then when it started to install, it states an error occured in creating a file on the destination drive. does anyone know y. 
i used to be able to play it but then i accidently uninstalled it  what the hell do i do.


----------



## shadowmatt20

hi,
at first ra-2 woodnt work altoghether but i restarted in safe mode and rebboted and it worked.....but then another problem occured ra-2 wood start to install but as soon as the guy started speaking it said an error occured while creating file to destination drive....... i hav the original disk as well but it installed before i got the internet. Ive also updated my pc alot.
these are my pc specs (if it helps)
prossecor: amd athalon 64 bit 3200+
video card:gforce 6600 128 mb
hard drive:200 gig
cd/dvd+rw drive:

if any other info is needed let me know

email: [email protected]


----------



## mobius2011

This has happened to me on a few occsaions as well, so I will post what i have done.

I have encountered the wont install at all scenario, the black screen after the install, or the crash once yo try to play the game.

I built 2 XP PC's for friends & it would not install on either. Both had differing problems.

No 1 was resolved by usng compatability set to 98.

If you dont already know how to change the compatability the CD uses for your OS do the following. I realise many already know how todo this & think its easy, but the guys I built the PC's for didnt know, as they only use their PC's for gaming & know nothing else about them.

a)Right click your cd rom drive with the RA2 or Yuris CD inside & choose explore.
b)Find "setup.exe" & right click on it & choose properties.Then choose compatability.
c)Tick the box to make it use another compatability mode & choose 98.
d)Now double click on the file & it should run.

No 2 PC which had identical hardware & OS had a different problem & the first procedure did not work for that PC. IT got the "you have experienced a problem with blah blah blah & we need to close this program, sorry for the inconvenience.......dont send". I got rid of the XP OS & installed windows 2000 & it installed, but when Iwent to play it, I got a black screen, then the menu appeared, but no writing in the menu.

Installed XP again & found the solution to be the following. Once again a procedure for even the novice out there.

a)Restart the PC
b)As soon as you see the POST screen (first bit of writing that turns up after turning the PC on) start pushing F8 until you see the screen with "safe mode, safe mode with networking,last known good configuration" & choose "Enable VGA mode".
c)Hit "Enter" until the PC starts booting up & you will find you can now install RA2 & Yuris.

By the way, both PC's had XP pro, Service pack 2 (look in your add remove programs) & direct X 9.0. I did not install any special patches besides the one that Yuris automatically installs once you start to play the game.

Download Direct X 9.0 here: http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/directx.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ziggy1

Wow I read a bunch of the posts, and then skipped ahead to the end... I just installed RA2 today, I have SP2 also and it worked no problem... I excluded the Online part because I know GameSpy replaced the original when you download the patch. I still have to do that part.


----------



## Ziggy1

Wow I read a bunch of the posts, and then skipped ahead to the end... I just installed RA2 today, I have SP2 also and it worked no problem... I excluded the Online part because I know GameSpy replaced the original when you download the patch. I still have to do that part.


----------



## shadowmatt20

mobius 2011, i have xp home edition but when i do that enable vga mode thingy, then click install a box comes up saying "directx not supported" or summin like that. it goes into the install and crashes, luckily i can get back to windows but it goes back to normal......... what the hell


----------



## DraKon2k

Hello, most times when I play Yuris Revenge in multiplayer and join/create a game with more than 3people on it, it always crashes back to the internet-main lobby when connecting to the other players. Here a picture:


----------



## Inferno^UK

mwaddoups said:


> I have tried every single method listed on this post to get it to work. Continuosly. But still, whenever it Autoruns I click install, the first setup.exe launches the second setup.exe, then the setup.exe process ends itself without any errors. I have noticed that sometimes, while setup.exe is running, it launches a process called "~ef7194.tmp".


I have the EXACT problem - the installer just not loading. I too am on XP SP2.

When I put the disk in autorun takes ages to appear, I click install and nothing happens. I also tried running Setup.exe from the disk, and nothing happens. It appears in task manager for a second then just disapears like nothing happened.....strange.

I have tried EVERY SINGLE solution that has been posted in all 15 pages, and none work.

I am not computer illiterate, but this thing is really bugging me. Its not only RA2 that wont work, all the oldies such as The Sims, RollerCoaster Tycoon and Deus Ex all don't work on XP SP2.

I really need some help on this one.


----------



## Cheezmeister

_I am not computer illiterate, but this thing is really bugging me. Its not only RA2 that wont work, all the oldies such as The Sims, RollerCoaster Tycoon and Deus Ex all don't work on XP SP2._

That's weird. I installed the Sims just fine on XP Sp2. RC Tycoon, though, is a different story. I forget exactly what I had to do, but its almost as much of a hassle as RA2: YR. Note the ALMOST. I can only remember I had to download something (sorry, it was a while ago).


----------



## Mscouras21

ok i have read most of this forum and haven't found a solid solution. I as most of you do have a problem with installing my RA2 game. It crashes after a couple of seconds after I click the install button on the auto play. I also should add that it actully isn't my comp w/ this problem and that my RA2 work and runs fine but it my friends. His comp is brand new its a dell something something with a P4 HT a nvidia 6800 Ultra card and standurd dell stuff. Me and my friend have probley tried almost everything on EAsupport.com and yes we tried the compadablity and seting it 2 95 and 98. We also have tried using differant disces. SO FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PLZ SOMEONE HELP ME WITH THIS PROBLEM!!!!


----------



## Couriant

Welcome to TSG Mscouras. 

Unfortunatley EA Lames are well known to give non-existant support. They took over Westwood and that was the end of support for RA2.

I don't see any common link to the problem, it's always been one thing or another with RA2 and YR on XP. I did have it running, abit slow loading times, but now I can't even install it.

Unless EA decides to fix this common issue then we are f'ed in the a.


----------



## VirtualMark

Hi, just to confirm that this fix worked for me too. Just by starting the windows installer service, the problem disappeared!


----------



## Couriant

This workaround has seem to be 100% effective. To get RA2 to install / run in Windows XP, go into your sound properties (you can right click on the Volume icon in the system tray and click Adjust Audio Properties) and click on the Audio tab. Click on Advanced for the playback device and then click the Performance tab. Decrease the Hardware Acceleration down to None. Apply and OK it. Now try to install / run RA2. You won't need to put it into compatability mode. This worked for me 1st time in a very long time.


----------



## blaine2521

Its good to see my remedy is working everywhere.......


----------



## Couriant

well, it's the only solution that has been consistent.


----------



## Raccoon_Guy

Odd. I've NEVER had one issue with RA2 or Yuri's Revenge on XP, BUT I've usually used SP1. I did use SP2 once on my old machine and it was fine though. My brothers computer, however, installs it fine and runs it, but there's a laggy lock up about every four seconds that lasts about a second or so. I thought his 2.8 Celeron was why, but my old 633 Celeron ran it fine (but slow). Other than that, I've never had any issues with this game under XP. We both got our copies from the C&C collection a few years back.


----------



## Couriant

you are one of the rare people that do


----------



## B-ba11er

It might be the sp2 your installing thats giving you all the installation errors.. Try uninstalling the sp2 and install the game


----------



## vague-hates-me

This has not only worked for Red Alert 2, but for many other games , like Flanker 2.0, which is apparently completely incompatible with XP. It now works perfectly.:up: 
Enjoy! 

Here are the steps needed for installing Red Alert 2 on Windows XP :

You must have Administrator Rights on Windows XP in order to install Red Alert 2. This is a Win2000 and Windows XP setting. Please contact your system administrator or Microsoft for instructions on setting your administrator privileges.

To find out if you are logged in as the Admin follow the following steps: 
1.	Click on the Start button. 
2.	Click on Settings. 
3.	Then click on Control Panel 
4.	Select User Accounts. Under the user tab you should see the user name as Administrator.

To install the game follow these steps: 
2.	Insert the Red Alert 2 Allied disk into the CD-ROM drive. Close the installation window that appears if Autoplay is turned on. 
3.	Click on the My Computer icon. 
4.	Right click on the CD-ROM Drive with the game in it. 
5.	In the drop down menu, select open. 
6.	Right click on Setup.exe. Select send to.. then desktop, from the drop down menu. 
7.	This will create a shortcut on the desktop. Right click on that shortcut and select properties. 
8.	Select the Compatibility tab. 
9.	Check the Run this program in compatibility mode for: box. 
10.	Then select Windows 98 / Windows ME in the drop down window below. 
11.	Under Display Settings, check the Run in 640 x 480 screen resolution and the Disable visual themes boxes.
12.	Under Input settings, check the Turn off advanced text services for this program box.
13.	Click Apply then OK. 
14.	Double click on the shortcut to install the game.
15.	Repeat this for installing the Yuris Revenge Expansion. (Optional)
16.	Once setup(s) are complete, right click on the Red Alert 2 / Yuris Revenge shortcuts on your desktop and select properties.
17.	Select the Compatibility tab. 
18.	Check the Run this program in compatibility mode for: box.
19.	Then select Windows 98 / Windows ME in the drop down window below. 
20.	Under Display Settings, check the Disable visual themes box.
21.	Under Input settings, check the Turn off advanced text services for this program box.
22.	Click Apply then OK.
23.	Double click on the shortcut to run the game.


----------



## damo19uk

Couriant said:


> The only thing I can think of that is causing the problem is SP2. I'm still on SP1 and I don't have any issues. Your specifications are close to mine... literally. I will try to run RA2 on my machine. I don't think I have installed it since I made my new machine.


i can play Red Alert 2 and i use SP2 so that cannot be the fault.


----------



## Couriant

damo19uk said:


> i can play Red Alert 2 and i use SP2 so that cannot be the fault.


Note that the post was oldddddd 

I had somewhat trouble with RA2 and SP2. I have been able to install RA2 without a hitch, other times not so lucky.

I have got RA2 to work properly this time via the same way I posted earlier


----------



## vague-hates-me

It is SP2 conflicting with certain sound and video drivers. Using my method of installing the game stops those conflicts. If the game still doesn't run, try upgrading DirectX and/or your drivers but the procedure I used to install it has worked every time. Just give it a go.


----------



## Couriant

vague-hates-me said:


> It is SP2 conflicting with certain sound and video drivers. Using my method of installing the game stops those conflicts. If the game still doesn't run, try upgrading DirectX and/or your drivers but the procedure I used to install it has worked every time. Just give it a go.


Your method is the most common one for all oldish games 

Really it all depends on the computer hardware because it ain't completely 100% SP2's fault... maybe 95% 

Actually I have heard from some W98 users with the same problem...


----------



## bolillo_loco

Ive had serious issues with this game for the past two years. Im currently looking for safe disk. I cant believe that Ive somehow misplaced this file. Im not even sure where I first got it. Ive experienced all of the above problems, but I have this game installed on three different Windows XP machines. Each machine likes its own flavor for installing this game.

PIII 1.4 Tualatin Windows XP SP2
P4 2.4C Windows XP SP2
P4 3.4 Prescott Windows XP SP2

The PIII doesnt mind installing the game, you just have to click compatablility mode on the .exes in the game once its installed.

The 2.4C likes to have compatability mode clicked on all files on the CD before installation. Then compatability mode much be checked once again its installed.

The P4 3.4 absolutely hates this game and wont read the cd until Ive installed safe disk. The problem is that Ive forgotten where I got safe disk. If I find it, I will post a link because Ive a machine that absolutely wont do a thing until this file is installed.


----------



## Couriant

Yeah the SafeDisc protection. You should be able to find it on Microsoft's site.


----------



## bolillo_loco

After reading through some earlier pages within this thread, Im feeling a bit sheepish I searched and was directed to page 16. Its the safedisk issue for me. I was searching safe disk when I should have searched safedisk. It is in fact at the microsoft site.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0f-c41c-44fe-84ce-1df707d7a2e9&DisplayLang=en

Thanks to all that posted before me, it helped me remember the work around. Best regards, bolillo_loco


----------



## Couriant

:up:


----------



## Romanov

Hi, I managed to install Red Alert 2 on my XP [w/SP2], but when I start a game it freezes for a little time, but only when the female voice says something [structure garrisoned, building, new construction..., etc]. Anybody experienced the same problem, or am I alone with it?
I tried to set the voice level to zero, but it does not help. Any suggestions?


----------



## Couriant

Try setting your hardware accelerator for your sound down to None to rule out the hardware.

Right click on your sound icon (the speaker) and then click adjust audio properties. Under the Voice tab click on Advanced button under playback. Then click on Performance tab and then move the slider to None for troubleshooting.


----------



## Romanov

Tried to disable the soundcard, set voice level to zero, set the sound acceleration to none, change the compatability mode but nothing really worked for me. Also I tried Yuri's Revenge, I had to wait aprox. 10 minutes for it to load, than another 10 minutes to start a game, but when I play it freezes for some seconds [randomly].
I tried to play without the latest [1006] patch & it works. No freeze at all, but hey! I have to play with the bugs?! Besides, without 1006 I cannot install Yuri. I ran out of ideas... =/


----------



## sorrow

Hey, not sure if this has been posted in this thread (i only read up to page four before looking elsewhere), but i just came across this download from MacroVision called SafeDisc. I'd tried a bunch of things, and nothing worked.. but thankfully, this worked right away; no need to restart or anything. Hope this helps all the other people feeling a driving urge to play RA2 like mind!


----------



## benthedink

> It has to do with the Windows Sevirce Pack 2.. The pack shuts off a conversion pogram. It's on the Windows support site.
> 
> On the site there was an example how you could reactivate that conversion program. It had to do with the Regedit. But the example was voor Word and I am not sure that will work for RA2


Did you find out anything about that? I've tried everything else mentioned. I'm not sure what to do for this method...how are you supposed to find it in Register Editor if it's not installed?


----------



## benthedink

Never mind. That SafeDisc thing worked. Thanks.


----------



## saturnstrat

this is my first time here. i have read some of the things on here and tried some of it, but im not the best person with computers. i can not get ra2 to install. now, i have a cracked version i found that freakin RUNS! THE ENTIRE GAME RUNS! but i cant install yuris revenge without the real game on my comp. so if the cracked version that i downloaded works, then the game should run if i can get it installed right? the problem is, my actual REAL copy of the game simply will not install. ive changed the compatibility of the setup file and i have restarted in safe mode and then back in regular mode. but i keep having the same problem. the box comes up for me to install it, i click install, and then a little white square forms in the back of the computer screen (has anyone else seen this white square ?? or is it just my jerky computer?) anyway a minute or two later the error message will actually come up and say that an error has been encountered and the game must be closed. what is wrong with it? why does it keep doing this? any suggestion on how to make it install anyone? b/c for some reason XP and ra2 dont mix....couriant from what i have read you seem to know ur stuff really well any suggestions for me?


----------



## saltad347

RUDY5859, nice picture!! I love Aqua Team Hunger Force. If thats even what it is from, but I like family guy better ( look at my pic )


----------



## saltad347

and saturnstrat plz post a new thread in stead of your question


----------



## benthedink

Have you tried downloading and installing the SafeDisc program?


----------



## labo

rikesh said:


> hey ppl am new to this forum,
> 
> ok i got red alert 2 - both cds
> the autoplay works fine. on clicking install, a small white box appears on the screen for about 1 min, followed by this message:
> 
> *Please insert the correct CD-ROM*, select OK and restart application
> 
> this happens with both allied and soviet discs. i have tried every solution on this thread - except win98. please can someone tell me how to sort it out? i will post any more required details if necessary..
> 
> thanks!


hallo people I am having the same problem. I have xp sp1 and a legal copy of ra2....The bolded piece of text keeps popping out no matter what I do. I have tried installing safedisc, compatibility modes, restart after safe mode and I am running out of ideas... Only if I could get it to the point where it displays the error message most of you people have I think I could solve the problem... 
Anyone...Rikesh... how did you manage to solve this particular problem??


----------



## B.A.Frayd

I spent endless hours trying to find a way to install RA2 on my xp. I tried all the fixes I could find, including all the ones mentioned on this thread. Finally I found the answer and now RA2 is installed and running on my comp. 
The key for me was compatibility mode. You need to explore the RA2 cd and change ALL the .EXE files to win 98/ME compatibility. Just changing "setup.exe" is NOT ENOUGH. Find ALL the .exe files on the disk and change the compatibility mode for ALL of them. 
It worked for me. Hope it works for you too.


----------



## havatchu

I was having the same problem with my copy of Red Alert 2. I tried the compatibility thing and it didnt seem to help. Finally, I came across a post in another forum that gave a run down of the hardware the user was trying to install onto. I have an older NVIDIA 5200, alot of the people having problems seemed to have these older NVIDIA cards. I took this as a sign and dropped down the color quality to 16 bit before i installed. Then i went thru and verified the compatibility on all the setup files was Windows 95. It installed flawlessly. After the install was finished, I changed all the program files compatibilty to Windows 95 too, _including the shortcut on my desktop_. I have had no problems with either Red Alert 2 or Yuri's. I hope this helps. I couldn't tell you why the 16 bit color made the difference other than its what RA is written for. I hope this helps.

havatchu
I quit smoking, you can too


----------

